# Location - UK - Nr. SE London



## stevesm (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I just wondered if theres any Mantid lovers in or near South East London in the UK. I'd really like to see some setups in action to get an idea of what I could deal with before I take the punge  Unfortunately I don't drive so it's public transport only for me.


----------



## randyardvark (Mar 13, 2007)

im nearish, up near ascot about 30/45 min train ride but my set ups arn't exactly beautiful


----------



## shazlew (Mar 15, 2007)

Hiyas

Depends where abouts you are but im based in charlton se london?

Gimmie a shout if its any good?


----------



## stevesm (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey Shaz - Not far away at all  PM On it's way.


----------



## infinity (Mar 18, 2007)

I live in Biggin Hill - so easy to get to Bromley, Orpington etc... sold most of mine though- just keeping arachnids and my parents at the moment


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Mar 18, 2007)

I live in poole, couple hours drive. Youve also got Graham nearby as well.


----------



## shazlew (Mar 18, 2007)

Got excited when i see more posts on this section thought i had locals lol

Well i knew infinty was anyway :wink:


----------



## captainmerkin (Apr 3, 2007)

Brixton here... set up is pretty new so not willing to have visitors just yet till Im a little more comfortable with it


----------



## shazlew (Apr 3, 2007)

Another local :wink:


----------

